# Has anyone used Sea Legs as a substitute to Dramamine?



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I have been to a few pharmacies and they are all saying that Dramamine has stopped being made, and they offered me Sea Legs.

Has anyone used this for motion sickness?

The lady at the pet shop offered me some herbal travel safe (for dogs that are hypo) i stated that she wasnt at all hypo, then she said gracie most probally has a inner ear infection?!?!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I have never used it myself but I do know other show folks that have. 

The dosage you want to give it 
1/4 tablet = dogs under 50 = do not exceed more then 1 tablet in 24 hours
1/2 tablet = dogs over 50 = do not exceed more then 1.5 tablets in 24 hours

You want to give it 45 mins to hour before leaving. 

Its works great from what they have told me. I dont use stuff like this b/c I start out puppies in cars right from the start so they understand movement. 

If you are trying to work on your dog in a vehicle ... you want to do 10 minutes a day for about a week then move on to 20 minutes for a weeks etc until you can get the dog up to an hour. Once you have reached an hour you are usually good. Also do not feed the dog before you leave .. either feed no later then 6pm the night before or after you get to your desination. 

Hope I have helped you


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thank you!
I have taken her in the car from 10weeks and she has been fine its only at 4.5 months she started being sick, i have a show 3 hours away on sunday to attend with her. I take her out when i got to the shop (10min) and she is great, and that is about 5 times a week.
Will purchase the sealegs and see how she goes


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MISSAPBT said:


> Thank you!
> I have taken her in the car from 10weeks and she has been fine its only at 4.5 months she started being sick, i have a show 3 hours away on sunday to attend with her. I take her out when i got to the shop (10min) and she is great, and that is about 5 times a week.
> Will purchase the sealegs and see how she goes


Make sure to leave early enough to have her at her best for the show. I wish you luck .. and please let me know how she does


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> I have been to a few pharmacies and they are all saying that Dramamine has stopped being made, and they offered me Sea Legs.
> 
> Has anyone used this for motion sickness?
> 
> ...


----------

